# Sig P238 Question



## mikegel (Oct 11, 2009)

Have decided to pop for the P238 as a light-weight carry. The wife also feels comfortable with it. Had the opportunity to shoot it at the range and it shoots beautifully. 

Question: 

The P238 that is currently available (and probably not for long) at my local gunshop is the Rainbow edition with rosewood grips? I shot the nitron with rose grips previously and liked the look. 

What do you think of the Rainbow titanium look and feel?

Thanks much,

Mike


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I think the Rainbow would be more suited for the wife IMO. I would put it in the same category as scooters and fat girls.

The two tone or Nitron finish is what I would go for. The one at my local shop has the black wood grips in two tone and has $600 on it. I will wait untill they come down before thinking about buying one. They are nice but I don't have a big liking for .380 when I can carry a G26 in about the same amount of realestate.

Nice gun though.


----------



## HKP30 (Oct 13, 2009)

If you plan on shooting it in public, I would avoid the Rainbow Titanium. Just my opinion.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Looks like the love child of a P238 two-tone and a P238 nitron. I'd pass and get a "normal" finish.


----------



## cupsz71 (Nov 19, 2007)

We just put this one on lay-a-way for the wifey last wk for $600.

All black w/rose grips and SIG SITES night sites:










I researched the crap out of it as a new replacement for my wifey's troubled BERSA T380 that I planned to trade off on the SIG.
The only_ problem_ now is that after I sent in the BERSA to be fixed.......she passed her CCP Firearms proficiency with it, and LUV's it all over again.

I'm thinking that she'll still want the SIG, and I'll use the T380 as a BUG or vise versa........:smt083


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Tell her it's awful and that she should stick with the Bersa. Man I am selfish.:smt033


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

dosborn said:


> I think the Rainbow would be more suited for the wife IMO. * I would put it in the same category as scooters and fat girls*.


WHAAATT????

Now that's what I'm talkin' about cupsz71 - black is beautiful.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

SaltyDog said:


> WHAAATT????


Scooters and fatgirls = fun (like shooting a Rainbow colored 238) BUT, you don't want to be seen with any of them.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I know - I know just couldn't believe you said that. Not PC :anim_lol:


----------



## gtriever (Oct 17, 2009)

Hey! I have one of those Rainbow guns ('cause it was the only one available within 100 miles). I figger that if 7 rounds of .380 don't do the trick, mebbe the bad guy'll die from laughing so hard... :smt023


----------

